# Writing a children's book



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I like taking photos, I like writing blogs and I like having fun with the grandchildren.

So combining the three I am writing a children's book, (or thinking about it anyway), I have a draft of the first chapter and would be interested in what people think of it and should I carry on.

http://terrytroll.blogspot.com/2011/07/terry-friendly-troll.html


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

I liked it (Then again Im a big kid). I sure my 6 year old grand daughter would like it to.

Keep it up and good luck.

Sonja


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> Hi
> 
> I liked it (Then again Im a big kid). I sure my 6 year old grand daughter would like it to.
> 
> ...


Our two 7 year old granddaughters liked it and on their say so I am up to chapter four

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I love it and the illustrations are brilliant just carry on its wonderful when you achieve --good luck


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like it and am sure my soon to be 7 year old will love it, I'll read it with him tomorrow


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I m confused now...

Most kids cant read anything more than a few sentances and a large picture at 7 years old (yes i know we all did ) ... by the time they re old enough to read you re text wont they be beyond that type of story in this modern world of gaming and pc use.....???

I dont dispute the quality of you re text and storyline , i just wonder what % of modern kids it would appeal to (and wish it were a dam site more,my 10 year old included ! )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I love the idea behind this. A friendly troll sounds like a wonderful character.

A (long  ) PM heading your way :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> I m confused now...
> 
> Most kids cant read anything more than a few sentances and a large picture at 7 years old (yes i know we all did ) ... by the time they re old enough to read you re text wont they be beyond that type of story in this modern world of gaming and pc use.....???
> 
> I dont dispute the quality of you re text and storyline , i just wonder what % of modern kids it would appeal to (and wish it were a dam site more,my 10 year old included ! )


I didn't stop reading to my children once they could read a bit themselves, and I still like to read to my grandchildren who can read.

Chris


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I like this idea. Trolls are a great subject and under 7s love them.

The whole idea of reading aloud to children is one I've been promoting to parents for years. Research firmly shows that children who are read to develop more in all sorts of areas compared to children who only read to themselves (with books at their reading level) or watch DVDs (the film of the book). 

I'm still editing my own children's book at the moment (older age group and historical). There's a lot to do to get a book up to a level so that a publisher will even glance at it. All you can do is plough on and keep reading it. Reading it aloud helps spot mistakes etc. Reading it aloud to an audience is even better. You could contact a local infant school and offer reading time sessions in order to test out your product.

The great unwashed "they" always say that the only way to learn to write it to write, so just crack on. I also would say try and join a writing group where you go along and read your work to other writers. I know this sounds daunting, but most groups are kind in their comments and will gently point out areas for improvement (and we all have them).

Best of luck,
Lesley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice, well done. 

Jessica who is 5 and a half loves having books read to her. As we read books to her she likes to look at the pictures and puts the words to the pictures. I often see her with the books on her own. She makes her own story up that matches the pictures.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement, I am going to carry on and finish the story


----------

